# 1902 Rambler Wood Rim Project



## rrotello (Jul 9, 2016)

1902 Rambler Wood Rim Project

Any details or info would be awesome, haven't worked on a project this old.

Looking for the 28 x 1 5/8 appropriate tire, I believe they usually run around $250ea, can someone
Direct me to where I could purchase these guys?


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 9, 2016)

just got a pair of kenda cream color 28 x 1 5/8 tires on ebay   this bike just needs a good cleaning and a crank n seat


----------



## rrotello (Jul 9, 2016)

bikejunk said:


> just got a pair of kenda cream color 28 x 1 5/8 tires on ebay   this bike just needs a good cleaning and a crank n seat




I got a pair as well and they didn't end up fitting can you shoot me a link. I've also been having issues with the seat post clamp bolts and headset. The headset is a weird mech totally foreign to me, thoughts if you got em.


----------



## David Brown (Jul 10, 2016)

Your rims are G&J style. Modern  wire bead tires will not work.The tires that fit your wheel have not been made for years.I try  and stay clear of these rims unless you can find NOS tires they are not wire bead but hook into the inside of rim edge.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 11, 2016)

Robert Dean makes the tires...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 11, 2016)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Robert Dean makes the tires...



Are you sure about that? This takes the G & J Clincher style Tire.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 11, 2016)

Maybe time for rim change, in that case...


----------



## rrotello (Sep 9, 2016)

Out of my league and looking for a full resto guy or shop, any recommendations?

Details: Repaint, pin striping, plating, seat rebuild...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2016)

OK, I have a unmolested Gorum and Jeffrey Rambler. It has a 1902 coaster on it. Believe this date of bike also. MINE has clinchers, 28 X 2".
I have 2 more NOS pairs of these (same dang tire as on bike). Thing is, these tires will need to be heated and stretched some, as they have shrunk. These have the flesh between beads, and a cut out to allow for stem in tube. I Paid $250 a pair. I will sell my extra tires as my OG tires are very nice, and I do not need them.


----------



## dan price (Oct 1, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Are you sure about that? This takes the G & J Clincher style Tire.



CAN I SEE SOME PICKS OF THE TIRES


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 2, 2016)

this bike has fantastic lugwork on the frame ,you want to grab up a pair of the tires from bicycle while you can so you can display with the correct wheels and tires ,i would also build up a pair of wheels to ride on if you intend to ride the bike  with a popular size so you can get cheap tires when you need them ,just my thoughts ! great bike worthy of resurrection!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locomotion (Oct 2, 2016)

very beautiful lug work, nice
do you have a complete bike for the restoration, any missing parts?

here are the tires I buy for my restored bikes
https://www.universaltire.com/universal-brand-tires/universal-bicycle-tires.html


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 3, 2016)

Here are some chaintreads for a reasonable price. White RD's would probably be the most "correct" for 1902

http://www.ebay.com/itm/pre-war-bik...379770?hash=item1eb95514fa:g:r8EAAOSwYIxX8bIK


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 3, 2016)

My 1901 Hawthorne w/ White RD singletubes. 













1901 Hawthorne



__ Wheeled Relics
__ Aug 7, 2016


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 3, 2016)

dan price said:


> CAN I SEE SOME PICKS OF THE TIRES



Here's those tires on a bike I used to own. http://thecabe.com/forum/media/g-j-012-medium.6238/  You can't tell in the picture but they are clincher tires.


----------

